# Your Favorite Horror Scores / Themes / Soundtracks?



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

Mine:

Film Scores
_Carnival of Souls_ (1962)
_Piranha_ (1978)
_Phantasm_ (1979)
_The Howling_ (1981)
_Creepshow_ (1982)
_Tenebre_ (1982)
_Videodrome_ (1982)
_Phenomena_ (1984)
_Day of the Dead_ (1985)
_Opera_ (1987)
_Killer Klowns from Outer Space_ (1988)
_Sorority House Massacre 2_ (1990)

Song-Themes
_Fright_ (1971) - "Ladybird"
_Four Flies on Grey Velvet_ (1971) - "Come Un Madrigale"
_The Crazies_ (1973) - "Heaven Help Us"
_Alone in the Dark_ (1981) - "Chop Up Your Mother"
_Sleepaway Camp_ (1983) - "Angela (You're Just What I've Been Looking For)"
_A Nightmare on Elm Street_ (1984) - "Nightmare"
_The Return of the Living Dead_ (1985) - "Tonight, We'll Make Love 'Til We Die" and "Take a Walk"
_Psycho III_ (1986) - "Scream of Love" (Original Version)
_Dead Alive / Braindead_ (1992) - "Stars and Moon"

End Credits music
_Basket Case_ (1982)
_The Initiation_ (1983)
_C.H.U.D._ (1984)
_Bad Taste_ (1987)
_Friday the 13th Part VII: The New Blood_ (1988)
_The Howling V: Rebirth_ (198?)
_Poltergeist III_ (1988)
_May_ (2002)

Opening Credits music
_Lisa and the Devil_ (1973)
_The Amityville Horror_ (1979)
_Hell Night_ (1981)
_Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master_ (1988)
_There's Nothing Out There_ (1990)
_I Know What You Did Last Summer_ (1997)

Individual Scenes
_The Fog_ (1980) - Nick and Elizabeth walking the pier, Nick asks about missing friend
The Shining (1980) - After Jack says "he saw it on the television," driving to the Overlook
_Tenebre_ (1982) - "Jane Mirror Theme"
_Children of the Corn_ (1984) - Burt explores the seemingly empty town
_From Beyond_ (1986) - "She's So Pretty"
_Society_ (1989) - The beach scene
_Hard to Die_ (1990) - After the shooting spree, Jackie's dead
_Dust Devil_ (1992) - Wendy wakes up from the storm and walks to the empty town


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

WOW great list you got there! I'm just going to add my favorite horror score would have to be Goblin's music for Suspiria.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I agree. Not one of my personal favorites but a classic, A-quality score nonetheless.

I forgot the theme to _The Blob_. All-time classic.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I am a traditionalist here I guess, I love the original Halloween soundtrack,
Trick R Treat, the Exorcist.


----------



## macabre (Jan 8, 2013)

I also love the Halloween soundtrack. I also love the soundtrack to the Wolfman remake and the Nightmare on Elm Street theme song, 
I love the theme to The Thing and the theme song to Saw and Dead Silence, I really love the last one a lot. 
love the music in Bram Stoker's Dracula too.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)




----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I use Glenn Danzig's Black Aria album in my haunt a lot, along with the 13th hour. Black Aria has this ominous Gothic feel to it and it never fails to disappoint in giving the ToTs the willys. Here is a good track...


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I got a good mix of Silent Hill songs that makes me want to pi$$ my pants everytime I hear it. I have never heard the music from the above poster, but that is great music too. I may have to look into it more.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Kraken said:


> I got a good mix of Silent Hill songs that makes me want to pi$$ my pants everytime I hear it. I have never heard the music from the above poster, but that is great music too. I may have to look into it more.


Silent Hill is a good score so was Sinister


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

*Trick Or Treat *


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

This changes so often for me. Right now it would be Charles Berstein's score from the original A Nightmare on Elm Street! That synth score is so awesome!


----------



## JoeLimon (Oct 2, 2018)

I don't want to use the word "favorite" because there are just so many great ones out there. But if you asked for some that I think are really underappreciated, then Phantasm and the Fog are the first two to pop into my head.


----------

